# Cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả nhất không thể bỏ qua



## Mebop8818 (20/2/19)

Cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả giúp xóa bỏ nhanh vấn đề sinh lý gây đau đầu cho nam giới hiện nay. Xuất tinh sớm là một vấn đề được rất nhiều đấng mày râu và các cặp vợ chồng quan tâm vì không chỉ ảnh hưởng tới khả năng sinh sản của nam giới mà nó còn tác động xấu đến hạnh phúc gia đình.





_Cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả giúp xóa bỏ nhanh vấn đề sinh lý gây đau đầu cho nam giới hiện nay_​Thống kê của Hội Niệu khoa châu Âu cho rằng có khoảng 30% nam giới trên toàn cầu mắc chứng xuất tinh sớm. Con số này dự báo sẽ tiếp tục tăng thêm trong thời gian tới do nhiều nguyên nhân khác nhau.

Còn tại Việt Nam, có khoảng 40% nam giới bị xuất tinh sớm. Thống kê tại bệnh viện Bình Dân cho biết, mỗi ngày chuyên khoa nam học tiếp nhận khoảng 200 bệnh nhân đến khám các vấn đề về nam khoa, trong đó khoảng 40% bị xuất tinh sớm. Hoặc tại Bệnh viện Đại học Y dược TPHCM, theo BS Lê Mạnh Hùng mỗi ngày đơn vị Nam học tiếp nhận gần 250 bệnh nhân đến khám các bệnh lý nam khoa, trong đó có khoảng 50 – 60 trường hợp khám xuất tinh sớm.

Chính vì thế, việc làm thế nào để điều trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả trở nên cấp thiết. Hiện nay có rất nhiều phương pháp chữa bệnh xuất tinh sớm đang được sử dụng, các bạn có thể áp dụng các cách chữa xuất tinh sớm tại nhà đơn giản và hiệu quả dưới đây.

*5 cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả nhất*

*Thể lực, sức khỏe tốt*
Chính vì thế, việc làm thế nào để điều trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả trở nên cấp thiết. Hiện nay có rất nhiều phương pháp chữa bệnh xuất tinh sớm đang được sử dụng, Các bạn có thể áp dụng các cách chữa xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả nhất qua bài viết _5 bài tập giúp tăng cường sinh lý ở nam giới tốt nhất_.

Khi bạn có được một thể lực sung mãn, dẻo dai cùng một vẻ ngoài điển trai, săn chắc và đặc biệt là…một “cậu nhỏ” cường tráng, biết nghe lời thì chỉ số hấp dẫn của bạn trong mắt nàng sẽ lên lever max. Và đương nhiên, chuyện cùng nàng lên đỉnh cũng dễ như ăn kẹo.

*Phải đặc biệt tự tin vào bản thân*
Bạn có nghĩ chính con người bên trong bạn đang thò tay phá nát cuộc yêu của bạn? Hãy luôn tự tin khi trên giường, luôn nghĩ mình rất dai và khỏe. Chính sự tự tin sẽ làm lên bản lĩnh của bạn. Đừng để thế lực vô hình bên trong bạn chi phối tâm lí của bạn. Hãy gạt bỏ ngay cụm từ suất tinh sớm ra khỏi suy nghĩ của bạn. Thử nghĩ xem vừa mới nhập cuộc mà trong đầu bạn lúc nào cũng nghĩ về những quá khứ lầm lỗi, bạn mặc định trong đầu là mình bị xuất tinh sớm thì sao bạn có thể lâu ra cho được.

Để thôi thúc ham muốn dâng trào và nâng cao thời gian quan hệ, hãy luôn nghĩ về cảm giác ngọt ngào của những lần 15 hay 20 phút trước kia. Hãy nhớ lại xem bạn đã thực hành cách quan hệ lâu ra như thế nào ở những lần trước và làm lại cho lần này nhé.

*Quan hệ nhiều lần*
Lần đầu quan hệ luôn đem đến cho chúng ta cảm xúc hồi hộp, hào hứng nhất. Tuy nhiên, cũng chính cảm giác này lại là con dao 2 lưỡi nếu bạn không biết kiểm soát. Yêu lần 2 ngay sau nghỉ hiệp 1 là cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả, bạn sẽ cảm nhận rõ nhất vì cảm xúc hào hứng đã dần giảm đi.

Để có thể yêu lần 2 thì điều kiện đầu tiên là bạn phải duy trì sự ham muốn. Nếu cậu nhỏ không thể cương cứng hoặc không hào hứng cho hiệp thi đấu thứ 2 thì coi như bạn đã thất bại rồi. Vậy làm thế nào để bạn giữ được phong độ tốt nhất cho hiệp thứ 2 này? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả bằng thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe ngay bên dưới đây.

*Hiểu cơ chế hoạt động của thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe nam giới*
Thực phẩm BVSK cho nam giới là giải pháp được nhiều nam giới quan tâm. Chúng có công dụng tăng cường sinh lý; cụ thể là tăng cường hormone sinh dục nam Testosterone. Để có thể ra trận với tâm lý xung mãn nhất, bạn cần duy trì được lượng hormone này ở mức ổn định. Thẩm chí là cao nhất nếu có dấu hiệu xuất tinh sớm nặng.

Sử dụng thực phẩm BVSK cho nam giới là cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà hiệu quả nhất không thể phủ nhận. Bằng chứng là sản phẩm _Oyster Man_ đã giúp điều trị dứt điểm xuất tinh sớm cho không ít khách hàng và nhận được phản hồi rất tích cực sau 1 tuần sử dụng. Sự khách biệt rõ rệt bắt đầu từ ngày thứ 4 thứ 5 sử dụng sản phẩm. Hiện nay, Oyster Man là sản phẩm được ưa chuộng

*Phân tâm khi giao hợp*
Bạn đã bao giờ tự đánh lừa bản thân mình? Hãy thử nếu bạn đang muốn tìm cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà. Ngoài việc luôn nghĩ tích cực rằng mình khỏe, mình dai thì đánh lừa tâm trí trong khi giao hợp bằng cách nghe nhạc hay xem tivi cũng là giải pháp thú vị để quan hệ được dẻo dai hơn.

Một bản nhạc du dương không chỉ khiến cho cuộc ân ái của hai bạn thêm thú vị mà còn giúp bạn giảm bớt sự tập trung vào việc phía dưới thằng nhỏ đang phải tấn cồn dồn dập. Hãy hát nhẩm theo ca khúc bạn thích, xem một bộ phim, hoặc chú tâm nghe một bản tin tức, nó sẽ giúp bạn giảm đi sự tập trung vào dương vật và khi sự tập trung này giảm đi thì hiển nhiên bạn sẽ kéo dài thêm thời gian của mình rồi.

*Bình tĩnh là vàng*
Bạn và cả cậu nhỏ của bạn đều bị kích thích cao độ bởi sự gợi cảm sexy của đối phương. Bạn muốn lao vào và thám hiểm mê cung kì bí ngay lập tức, bạn muốn ăn tươi nuốt sống người ta ngay và liền. Chớ có vội vàng nhé, mọi sự nôn nóng đều hỏng việc. Bạn mà làm thế không chỉ khiến nàng thất vọng mà còn làm trầm trọng thêm tình trạng suất tinh sớm của mình và làm lộ cái đuôi yếu ớt trước mắt nàng đấy.

Thường những cặp đôi xa nhau lâu ngày ít có điều kiện quan hệ đều đặn sẽ phạm phải lỗi này, sự ham muốn, sự nhớ nhung sau một thời gian xa cách sẽ làm cho nam giới nhanh xuất tinh hơn bao giờ hết nếu không biết kiềm mình lại. Hãy đem đến cho nàng một khúc dạo đầu êm ái và dành thời gian cho thằng nhỏ bình tĩnh lại để thực sự thăng hoa, đó là một cách trị xuất tinh sớm tại nhà thật sự thông minh đấy.

*Kiểm soát nhịp thở *
Ngoài một tư thế đúng thì nhịp thở cũng góp phần quan trọng vào sự thành công của bạn ở bất kì cuộc yêu nào. Hãy tập cho mình cách hít thờ thật sâu và chậm rãi. Khi bạn kiểm soát được nhịp thở thì bạn cũng dẽ dàng kiểm soát được nhịp yêu.

Ngoài ra, nhịn thở cũng là _cách chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả_. Bạn có thể nhịn thở khi dồn sức, lưu ý không nên nhịn quá lâu. Thời gian trung bình khoảng 20 30 giây, sau đó thở ra và thở đều. Nhịn thở giúp ngắt cơn hào hứng, kéo dài thời gian quan hệ rất hiệu quả.


----------

